# Big-*** plant, getting cold, harvest problem, PICS!



## sap_boy (Sep 26, 2007)

Take a look at my beautiful plant.

Heres the problem:

This is an eight-foot-tall plant in my back yard. Its the end of September, and I live in the northeast. Its going to get cold soon. I know these buds arent ripe yet, but I dont know what to do with the plant. I cant take it inside, because its too large. It wont fit through the door and wouldnt fit anywhere in the house, particularly if I need additional space to hang a light.

Will this stuff even get me high if I harvest it now? How long can I wait? How cold can I allow it to get before the plant dies or gets messed up? It really sucks because Ive been growing this baby since June and its HUGE. I feel like its flowering too slowly/too late, but people have been growing marijuana for thousands of years, including the northeast. Somebody must be doing something right.

Any help would be appreciated. I hate to lose the product from a plant THIS LARGE. I dont even know how much bud I could get from itbut probably a lot.

HELP!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2007)

*Well my friend what you have is one BIG damn Sativa and by the looks of things she isn't even close to being done. We live on the East coast as well and you should be able to let her go all the way to the end of Oct. as long as we don't get some major frost. If you picked her now it wouldn't be worth it IMHO. *


----------



## sap_boy (Sep 26, 2007)

That sucks... how often can the temperature drop below freezing before the plant is damaged? Will it be ruined, or will it just stop growing?

It is big, isn't it! You know what they say about a guy with a huge marijuana plant... he must use a pretty big watering can!


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

When temps dip low, go out, *real early* and hose down the plant throughly. 

When I was young, my gramps left the hose on all night, then again he grew flower, flowers.


----------



## jash (Sep 26, 2007)

maybe cut 2-3 feet and use a HID on the rest?


----------



## sap_boy (Sep 26, 2007)

I suppose, but I'm not really set up for an indoor grow, yet. Plus, I'd be sacrificing the main cola.

I'm wondering...if I do leave it up for a few more weeks what the potency would be.


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

If she can go another few weeks you'll definetly get more THC content.
You can still take clones come then from down _below _where they take better.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 26, 2007)

*The longer you let it grow the better the buds gonna be. Like i said you have atleast another month on that lady. I'm pretty sure she can withstand a few frost as long as they are not major. *


			
				sap_boy said:
			
		

> I suppose, but I'm not really set up for an indoor grow, yet. Plus, I'd be sacrificing the main cola.
> 
> I'm wondering...if I do leave it up for a few more weeks what the potency would be.


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 26, 2007)

JUice her with some nutes with high potash levels and harvest as late as possible.


----------



## sap_boy (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm using 15-30-15 right now and using full strength doses every other day. Seems like it should be enough...or do I need more because it's so large?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2007)

Sativas are the opposite of indicas. Tall and thin marijuana plants with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. Sativas plants are originally from Southeast Asia, Mexico, Thailand and Colombia. Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks (maximum from first sign of flower) to fully mature dependant on light. Flavors range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Getting stoned of a Sativa will get you cerebral, up and energetic.


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> I'm using 15-30-15 right now and using full strength doses every other day. Seems like it should be enough...or do I need more because it's so large?


 
1 big handful for every 20 litres. :yeahthat:

Up the fert to 10-52-10 too!


----------



## Hick (Sep 26, 2007)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> I'm using 15-30-15 right now and using full strength doses every other day. Seems like it should be enough...or do I need more because it's so large?


......AGAIN..cold temps inhibit nutrient uptake AND plant metabolism. "full strength".._Every other day"_..you should be giving her plenty. 
  All you can do is wait it out and pray for a late frost. Maturation takes "time"..no amount of high P nutrients are going to speed that process. 
  Covering her on cold nights, when a frost is expected will get her through a few frosty ones.


----------



## cercopagis (Sep 26, 2007)

any helicopters been flying overhead? You may need to worry more about that then frost - but hopefully not.


----------



## T-Bone (Sep 26, 2007)

If the temps are dropping, like they are in NE, you can wrap the plant with some plastic and make almost a tent at night, the plant gives off a fair amount of heat at night, like a fern, and a tent won't keep out the cold, but will ward off a bad frost, but we shouldn't see one of those, not with the indian summer we have goin' on. hope that helps, keep that girl alive bro!
~T-Bone


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 27, 2007)

> How long can I wait? How cold can I allow it to get before the plant dies or gets messed up? It really sucks because Ive been growing this baby since June and its HUGE. I feel like its flowering too slowly/too late, but people have been growing marijuana for thousands of years, including the northeast. Somebody must be doing something right


.



I'm in the Northeast too and I have left plants out till the end of Oct.-  prefer the end of Sept.  but that's only if they're in the ground by end of May.  I have covered one or two special ones when I was really concerned by frost...but you'd be surprised how they can take the cold.  Good luck!


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 27, 2007)

Take TBG and Hicks advice let your plant do its thing. I love a few light frosts on my plants as long as it doesnt drop below 25 and stay there for a couple house you will be ok . MJ holds up well through some cold spells. IMO the plant that hasn`t made any seeds and feels the cold getting near tryes everything it can to make offspring but all it can do is make sticky sap that makes your buds taste a lot better and gets you higher. PS i have a plant or two that are only 2 weeks into budding but im not worried. It will all work out.   If your plant doesnt finish then just make sure you plant a couple early indicas for next year that will serve you in that area better. Slim


----------



## Sophiesdad (Sep 27, 2007)

I personally would tie that monster down and let it keep going, I've had 2 frosts already and the only thing it's done is make my flowers throw TONS of sugar, still at least 2-4 weeks to crop.
If you do tie it, as I'm sure you know, make sure no buds are touching the ground or they'll mold, I'm having a small problem with mold right now I've had to chop 2 plants prematurely but it's pretty much in check now.
Good luck, my friends, it's almost time to enjoy the fruits of our labors in the Northeast.....


----------



## sap_boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you to everybody for their advice (my apologies if I forgot to thatnk you formally in the forum).

I've decided to just keep feeding her nutes and hope for the best. I'm sure it'll turn our OK.

No, I haven't seen any helicopters fussing about over my head, but I doubt they'd deploy a helicopter for one plant. Seems like a waste of resources.

One final question: based on the photos, if I had to harvest it soon, would there be ANY THC in these buds, or are they too young? I should note that this is Sinsemillia...

Thanks again!


----------



## Oscar (Sep 27, 2007)

Might taste a little green. You could make hash! I've got the best recipe in town. 

_Ice, water and a blender._


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

shes a big beutiful lady,i think she'll manage do some decent bud in the remaining time.good luck


----------



## Sophiesdad (Sep 28, 2007)

If you harvest that plant in the next 3 weeks it will be a waste, you may get high off the product but nowhere near what it would do as a mature plant.
As long as security isn't a problem let it go, you'll be happy if you do...
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2007)

Stolen from something I was reading ...


One other thing to watch for is frost. Even a mild frost can damage plants so watching the weather closely in late September and throughout October is important. If your plants do get damaged by frost the erb is still harvestable so don't give up entirely if you fail to chop before the first frost. If by some freak chance there is a frost in early September and the buds are still very small you may want to allow the damage to occur and then let the buds finish maturing rather than harvesting a small quantity of premature buddage. This type of situation is an on the spot call and you must consider many factors, such as bud size, weather predictions for the following weeks, strain of weed, location of site, etc., before deciding. Indica varieties usually mature sooner than Sativa varieties, and the best time to harvest varieties acclimated to the Northeast is from late September to mid October. Those varieties not acclimated to the Northeast, such as Colombian or Jamaican, are best left to late October or even mid November if the weather permits. One other thing you want to avoid is harvesting in the rain. Moisture can lead to problems in the drying process such as molds and fungi. The dryer the plants at the harvest date the better.


----------



## Treebeard (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, I have a similar problem with some Skunk #1 clones i put outside. Im about 1200ft above sea level so it gets a little chilly. The plants are already turning a little purple and have a good month left to mature but now i know ,thanks to this post, that i can't really do anything but hope for the best. Good post Sap_boy  hope it works out for you


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ever since I first posted this my buds have stopped growing! This sucks!


----------



## Sophiesdad (Oct 5, 2007)

I gotta tell ya, Hippie, I've never seen a light frost damage plants, Ive harvested in 3 inches of snow before, ask anyone who's grown in New England, Canada, Alaska, anywhere cold any 99 of 100 will tell you a little frost won't hurt a thing.
Just keep a close eye on it, if the growing has stopped, kill it, if not, let it go....
Good luck, and happy smokes....
Anyway you could hook me up with a link to the info on frost you found? I'm very interested  in reading this persons views on late season growing...


----------

